# Newbies on parade



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Headed out today with J_Lannon to experience the joy that is Lynnhaven--a first for both of us. 



Put in a few hours before high tide and headed to the grass beds. Medhaden were going nuts. Couple of croaker for us and John hit a small trout. I had the lunker with what I'm going to call a 1 3/4 lb croaker. John can vouch, but the fish made a break for it and got away while I was trying to get the forward hatch open. (Note to self: quit procrastinating and rig fwd hatch like you were thinking) The current was stronger than I had thought--why? I don't know. I've shorefished there for 15 years and know the currents a pain. A stake pole would've been a godsend. 

John wanted to head out a ways past the bridge, so we played Frogger with the Boat Parade. Drift fished the pilings out there for a while John hit a croaker and I hit a couple pigfish--I think. 



Both of us fished with fishbites and I threw in some shrimp for good measure. I think John used a few artificials as well, but no joy as far as I know.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*A two Kayak armada.*

Had a blast out there today. Jason .............aka "Grommet" and I got to put our kayaks into alot of different wind and water conditions. We paddled out to the grassy waters where all was fairly calm, and then headed out to pile ons off Lesner Bridge. We were just feeling out our Yaks with a little fishing thrown in.

I learned alot about what you can and cannot do in a yak. It was time well spent and a great time.

Getting a feel for the kayak did not take very long. I could tell easily when it was reaching the point of no return for stability...........Keeping your hips loose is critical.

I also learned not to over power your paddle strokes. I was feeling it in the shoulders and elbows. But then again, its a feeling out thing.

These boats can handle alot a different conditions. Jason and I paddled head winds, some serious side chop, and confused waters coming through the shoals. They performed well, or at least as well as I had expected. In fact...the Yak seemed to minimize some mistakes I had made while quartering some bad chop. It is a serious fishing platform that should be considered by the surf fishing crowd. I felt very safe in this YAK..........just stay within the limits of what the boat can do , and you will expand your fishing potential greatly.

I also could not have asked for a better Kayaker companion. Jason was very easy going and open to anything. 

He caught the biggest fish.........But I won't hold it against him for too long  Mayby next time I kinda sorta accidently pull his drain plug


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Good job guys and nice post. Looks like you had fun. Cant wait until i have one


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for the report, t160s look nice...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Pretty ballsy to challenge the Lesiner Bridge traffic and current. Hats off to the newbies!


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> I also could not have asked for a better Kayaker companion. Jason was very easy going and open to anything.


This is only because I had absolutely no idea what I was doing.


It was a hoot. Enjoyed myself thoroughly, and the joints weren't sore this AM as expected. Bonus!

Anytime you want to go John, give me a call.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Great report. Did you guys fish the oyster bars on the inside? The puppy drum should be showing up in force there any day now.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

sand flea said:


> Great report. Did you guys fish the oyster bars on the inside? The puppy drum should be showing up in force there any day now.


Possibly. Maybe. I don't know.


Where are they? The only ones I know about are back by Alanton, past the Narrows.

We weren't THAT adventurous. LOL.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

sand flea said:


> Great report. Did you guys fish the oyster bars on the inside? The puppy drum should be showing up in force there any day now.


Found the oyster bars. I'd never been on that side before. John caught a 1.5# croaker by one. I got nothing--except wet. LOL.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

LMAO. Looking for something I posted a while back and found my first kayak fishing trip. Good times. Strange transition from earthbound fisher to kayak fisher--now I could draw you a map from memory.

Peace out, Lannon, wherever you are.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

news_watch said:


> !


Yep, we've all done that.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Grommet said:


> LMAO. Looking for something I posted a while back and found my first kayak fishing trip. Good times. Strange transition from earthbound fisher to kayak fisher--now I could draw you a map from memory.
> 
> Peace out, Lannon, wherever you are.


I'm still alive. I hope you had a fun summer season. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## PSF-Support (Jul 19, 2008)

We have a guy called Neil Turnbull that does kayak in the UK, he writes stuff
http://www.planetseafishing.com/features/read/taking-the-kayak-plunge/


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

PSF-Support said:


> We have a guy called Neil Turnbull that does kayak in the UK, he writes stuff
> http://www.planetseafishing.com/features/read/taking-the-kayak-plunge/


Looks like a good site .Bookmarked it .wWilll check it out later.
Thanx PSF!: Good fishing mate:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Looked like you all had a good time Grommet and J Lannon.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

nice work guys.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

It's amazing how much you can learn about fishing and kayaking in three years. I don't think I left Lynnhaven that summer and I quit fishing when the weather turned colder. Now, I fish year-round and have caught fish many a mile from the Lesner. I still use the same boat in that picture, a 2005 Tarpon 160 with the big ole hatches.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Grommet said:


> It's amazing how much you can learn about fishing and kayaking in three years. I don't think I left Lynnhaven that summer and I quit fishing when the weather turned colder. Now, I fish year-round and have caught fish many a mile from the Lesner. I still use the same boat in that picture, a 2005 Tarpon 160 with the big ole hatches.


My boat was prettier.  I kinda miss the T160 for those long paddles at night. The Ride135 doesnt cut it for me for long cruises to no-where.. Im looking at the KasKazi Dorado right now. The price is affordable for me.


----------

